# alligator meat



## Lizannbeason (Nov 9, 2010)

Is Alligator meat an acceptable meat to feed your dogs? Would it need to be frozen first before feeding? I wonder about any bones also?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I would feed it as long as it isn't seasoned. I don't know about the freezing...Is it from a farm or was it a wild alligator?


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't really know, but I would think the bones would be too much for a dog. As CavePaws said, I think it would be fine as long as it isn't seasoned or anything.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Send me some please??!!! LOVE Alligator :biggrin:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

If it's wild alligator meat, I'd treat it like any other wild life and freeze it.

If it's purchased as meant for human consumption, it has to go through the same testing or inspections that other meat has to go through.

It's extremely expensive...one main reason I've never fed it to my dogs.

If you live in Florida, and it's wild alligator, be very careful because that's not legal unless you have proof you had the proper documents--even if you didn't hunt it, it's illegal for you to take it from a hunter who is not properly documented. Not many people are legally allowed to hunt them in the state of Florida. Not something I'd be talking about. Laws in other states may be different. Merely an FYI as I don't know where you're from.


----------



## Lizannbeason (Nov 9, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> I would feed it as long as it isn't seasoned. I don't know about the freezing...Is it from a farm or was it a wild alligator?


It's wild. My nephew in La. is a trapper for the state for misbehaving gators. He's trapped and killed two this week.


----------



## Lizannbeason (Nov 9, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> If it's wild alligator meat, I'd treat it like any other wild life and freeze it.
> 
> If it's purchased as meant for human consumption, it has to go through the same testing or inspections that other meat has to go through.
> 
> ...


I actually live in TX, My nephew is documented in the state of La to trap and kill gators. The season just opened there and he has killed two this week. They always have gator in their freezers, I just asked him for scraps. I am just hoping my dogs will eat it.


----------

